# jubilee this morning



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

We were sitting at the bar last night and talked how the conditions looked right for a jubilee to happen early in the morning. I checked the waters around 5:45am and saw nothing. around 6:15 the birds started working.

6:25 AM the jubilee rolled onto the western shore of mobile bay North of the Theodore Industrial canal. It lasted for about an hour with mostly flounder. We picked the largest 20 we could find and left plenty sitting on the shoreline to be caught another time.A small number ofothers people caught their limit as well.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

right on..PM sent.

Team Recess

Brad


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in Daphne, what makes conditions right for a jubilee on my side of the bay?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bama1 (8/12/2009)*We were sitting at the bar last night and talked how the conditions looked right for a jubilee to happen early in the morning. I checked the waters around 5:45am and saw nothing. around 6:15 the birds started working.
> 
> 6:25 AM the jubilee rolled onto the western shore of mobile bay North of the Theodore Industrial canal. It lasted for about an hour with mostly flounder. We picked the largest 20 we could find and left plenty sitting on the shoreline to be caught another time.A small number ofothers people caught their limit as well.




What is a "jubilee". A mass gathering of flounder? Never heard the term before


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Bay_jubilee


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

> *choppedliver (8/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bama1 (8/12/2009)*We were sitting at the bar last night and talked how the conditions looked right for a jubilee to happen early in the morning. I checked the waters around 5:45am and saw nothing. around 6:15 the birds started working.
> ...




I thought it was loads of blue crab coming to shore.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *60hertz (8/12/2009)*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Bay_jubilee


Holy crap thats awesome


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

<LI>







</LI>


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

DFA you are correct no body can predict a jubilee; however when the conditions are right you learn to look for them. Most of the time you feel that something is going to happen but it seldom does. If you are not looking for them you then your not ever going to find them. I've been doing this all of my life and i do get lucky every now and then.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I live on the eastern shore and hardly miss a jubilee. No way to predict it but a good east wind to slick the bay off and an incoming tide to bring the pocket of low oxegen in to the shore is the key. And for some crazy reason a good rain before dark seems to help.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember a shrimp jubilee in Escambia bay off of Secenic hwy about 50 years ago. I was just a kid but we used sheets to scoop up the shrimp. Filled every cooler and bucket we could get our hands on. Everyone that was there got a couple of hundred pounds of shrimp. We had a big block party with boild shrimp.


----------

